# Toronto Open, Summer 2014



## Sa967St (Jul 10, 2014)

http://canadiancubing.com/Event/TOS2014

Registration: http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/TOS2014/Registration

Date: August 9, 2014

Location: Central YMCA - 20 Grosvenor Street, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
Pyraminx
4x4x4
5x5x5
Skewb


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 10, 2014)

Again? Sweet.

Given recent discussions, this event should have: 6x6x6, 7x7x7, feet, multi BLD, 4x4x4 BLD, 5x5x5 BLD.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 10, 2014)

I just signed up... From Asia! 

Also, no 3BLD. 

Edit: Yes, I do blind now.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 10, 2014)

Aaand I can't come once again.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 10, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Aaand I can't come once again.





Well, it's on my birthday!! That means I should be able to go


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 10, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Aaand I can't come once again.



Is it because the comp is only a week after Nats?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 11, 2014)

I'd like to come but I don't think any of my michigan friends are down for a road trip and I'm not sure I want to go alone.


----------



## Thompson (Jul 11, 2014)

Dang, the first Toronto comp that I'll have to miss since timeee


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 21, 2014)

Mats Valk is coming!

Edit: We Canadians must be very attractive.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 21, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Mats Valk is coming!
> 
> Edit: We Canadians must be very attractive.



I'm slightly skeptical just because of the fake Feliks/Mats registrations we get in the US, but being after Nats, it makes sense.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 21, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> I'm slightly skeptical just because of the fake Feliks/Mats registrations we get in the US, but being after Nats, it makes sense.



I agree, I was/am a bit skeptical. 

But, I hope it's legit.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 21, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I agree, I was/am a bit skeptical.
> 
> But, I hope it's legit.



Well, I just realized that Euros are the same weekend as this and he's also registered for that, so now I'm definitely skeptical.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 21, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Well, I just realized that Euros are the same weekend as this and he's also registered for that, so now I'm definitely skeptical.



Good, point.

Whatever, I guess I have a chance of winning 4x4 now...


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 21, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Good, point.
> 
> Whatever, I guess I have a chance of wining 4x4 now...



Just registered


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 21, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Just registered



2x2 showdown


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 21, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> Just registered



2nd place...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 21, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 2nd place...



lol


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 24, 2014)

Just over two weeks until the comp, so time for goals!

2x2: ? single, sub-3.5 average
3x3: sub-8.5 single, sub-10 average
OH: sub-15 single, sub-18 average
Pyra: sub-6 single, sub-8 average
4x4: sub-35 single, sub-38 average
5x5: sub-1:25 single, sub-1:32 average 
Skewb: sub-7 single, sub-11 average


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 3, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 2nd place...


*3rd


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 4, 2014)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> *3rd



You're on! 

Also, #confusethejudges


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 4, 2014)

Cubes I am selling at the comp:

Sudoku Cube - $2
QJ Pyraminx - $5
Shengshou 4x4 V5 - $7
Wit Two V1 - $7
Maru CX3 - $15

PM me if interested, prices are negotiable.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 4, 2014)

Boo... I'll be in Toronto one week late.


----------



## Coolcuber13 (Aug 6, 2014)

Cubes I'm selling 
Wittwo V1 $7 (in the box)
Moyu aolong V2 best offer(brand new in the box with the pamphlet)
Fangshi shuangren V2 $16 ( I replaced the hardware with all new ones in the box)
Moyu Weisu best offer (in the box) 
Lube and tensioning job $2
Mods (I will mod your puzzles so that you don't have to)
Dayan 2x2 $3
3x3s $5
Buy 2 or more cubes and I'll trow in a surprise


----------



## Coolcuber13 (Aug 6, 2014)

Goals 
3x3 sub 30 single low 30 average
2x2 sub 7 single sub 9 average 
4x4 don't care can't make cut off
Pyra sub 15 single sub 20 average
Skewb sub 16.99 single sub 20 average 
Also if you want to buy cubes from me or mod or whatever I'm the guy in the red obey records shirt with the penguin on it


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 6, 2014)

cubes i'm selling: 

brand new white shengshou 8x8 $35
black maru face turning octahedron $10
white dayan panshi $8
modded black qj skewb $8
white lanlan 2x2 $4
black shengshou 2x2 $4
black maru 2x2 $4
white YJ shensu 4x4 $4
miracle sphere $5
black qj 4x4 $5


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 10, 2014)

Did you know...

-That Bill Wang signed off for a 5x5 solve as 1:47.xy instead of 1:14.xy
-Therefore possibly costing him the NR average 
-Bill Wang used my cube for 4x4
-Jon Tan used my cube for 5x5
-Jon Tan used my cube for Pyraminx
-I came 3rd for 4x4
-I came 2nd for 5x5
-Sarah had a DNF Skewb average
-Therefore my sister (Alyssa) was the fastest female in the Skewb event
-Jon Tan and I did a great name switch thing in the awards ceremony

EDIT: DYK Bill found a bucket hat


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 10, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Just over two weeks until the comp, so time for goals!
> 
> 2x2: ? single, sub-3.5 average
> 3x3: sub-8.5 single, sub-10 average
> ...



2x2: met goal with ? single, met goal with 3.13 average
3x3: met goal with 8.27 single, didn't meet goal
OH: didn't meet goal, didn't meet goal
Pyra: met goal with 5.98 single, didn't meet goal
4x4: didn't meet goal, didn't meet goal
5x5: didn't meet goal, met goal with 1:29.74 aveage
Skewb: didn't meet goal, didn't meet goal


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2014)

Did you know...

- I ate 30 chicken nuggets in 12 mins for lunch?
- Ball In A Cup is back?
- I would have won skewb if I hadn't dropped my skewb on the first solve, or if I hadn't DNF'd a 3 second solve that was off by a U perm on my fourth solve?


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 10, 2014)

dyk redshirt richard


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 10, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> dyk redshirt richard



Nice 2x2 averages. You never fail to do well


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 10, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Nice 2x2 averages. You never fail to do well



thanks. didnt u register


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Did you know...
> - I would have won skewb if i had actually solved a skewb



more like it


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 10, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Nice 2x2 averages. You never fail to do well



Rami, how does that have anything to do with "redshirt richard"? If you know what that means...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 10, 2014)

before i forget, if a red shirt walks up to you offering to lube your cube for 2 bucks, he's legit. not bad red shirt, not bad.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 10, 2014)

Did you know...

-I finally made it to a Toronto comp despite living nearby for the last three years?
-I got lost trying to find Sarah's house?
-I can't get a sub-2 5x5 average in comp?
-I beat Sarah in skewb?
-After explaining that I had never gotten a non-BLD/FMC DNF, my very next solve had a timer malfunction?
-I won 'heaviest pyraminx'?
-I gave Jon Tan pyraminx tip parity?
-Ball in a cup is my new favourite event?
-I found a stackmat timer on a bench in Queen's Park after the comp?
-Let me know if it belongs to you?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 10, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> thanks. didnt u register



I did, and found out I couldnt go two days before. I couldnt find the unregister email so I didnt do that. Sorry if I hyped


----------



## Coolcuber13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey it's me red shirt Richard 
Achievements got a new name,sold all my cubes got to second round in an event


----------

